# WANTED: 2 BR beach St. Augustine or Charleston area April 12-19



## cesloan (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello-

I am seeking a 2 BR/2 BA beachfront condo in the St. Augustine, Florida area or the Charleston, South Carolina area.   Looking for pool access as well.

Check in April 12 and check out April 19.

2 Adults, 2 young kids, so would prefer a 3 separate beds.

I can be reached directly at cesloan@yahoo.com.

Thank you,

-Chris


----------



## cesloan (Mar 10, 2014)

*Request withdrawn - thank you.*

Found an alternate.


----------

